
SpaceX-Launched Satellite for the U.S. Military May Be Lost - virtualwhys
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-01-09/spacex-launched-satellite-isn-t-seen-in-orbit-pentagon-says
======
_ah
...because if you're going to hide a secret satellite, how better to do so
than to declare it "lost" on launch?

